# Swiss Francs or Euros?



## Mainplus

Hi all

We are heading off across Europe in a couple of weeks time and will be staying in Switzerland for a while. The question is, do we need Swiss Francs or are Euros accepted everywhere in Switzerland? 

If we do need Swiss Francs should we get them before we arrive in Switzerland (perhaps in Luxembourg?) or as soon as we arrive?

Can anyone recommend a good place to get them from, either on our way, or actually when we get to Switzerland, for a good rate of exchange?

We already have Euros that we purchased last year at a good rate, so if we do need to buy Swiss Francs we will use our Euros to buy them with.

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud

We're off there in the summer too. I stand to be corrected but I thought Swiss currency was still Francs.
I know the deposit I've paid for Camping Jungfrau has been processed in CHF through the card anyway - hope this helps a bit


----------



## bognormike

You might find that Euros are accepted in some places like Basel or Geneva, but the mighty SF will reign elsewhere. If you don't need them immediately, get into the country first & use a debit card (Preferably Nationwide) to get cash from a bank machine. Much better rates than bureaux. :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Have done Switzerland a couple of times and generally use Euros in all places I have been to so far, when needing change you get it back in Swiss franc equivalent


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi We spent 4 weeks in Switzerland last year and used Swiss Francs. Some shops will accept Euros but I am not sure what they use as the exchange rate. 
I will be going to Switzerland again this year and will be using Swiss Francs. 
I found the best place to get them was from an ATM, in Switzerland, using my Nationwide Flex account card. This gives a better exchange rate than the tourist rate.
I only take enough money with me for my immediate needs whether in Euroland or Switzerland and use ATMs. ATMs are found at most large supermarkets as well as at banks in Switzerland.
Hope this helps 
Chris


----------



## Boff

Hi,

at least in most hotels, restaurants, at many petrol stations, and (probably) also in the more posh boutiques Euros will be accepted. However, usually at quite lousy exchange rates. 

Ordinary shops and supermarkets will probably only accept Swiss Francs, except maybe in areas close to the borders. 

So best is to get some Swiss cash "from the wall", once you are there.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bobandjane

They put the price in both. So if you get a better exchange rate for Swiss Francs I would get some as the Euro is poor at the moment. 

Get your diesel in Luxembourg

Good Luck Bob. 


:blob: :blob:


----------



## Mainplus

Thanks everyone. The replies are really helpful.

With regards to using ATMs though. If you use a debit card in a foreign ATM doesn't it act as a Credit card? 

I have a Nationwide Credit card but not a debit card. Will it not essentially cost me exactly the same?

If not I better get my skates on to sort something out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mainplus

Thanks Bob

We had already decided that we would be "topping up" with fuel before leaving Luxembourg after seeing the fuel comparison table in March's MMM.  

Dave


----------



## bognormike

If you use a credit card for drawing cash you will be charged the cash advance fee - very expensive! If your debit card has the cirrus / maestro sign, you should have no problem. Look for the sign on the machines.


----------



## 110300

Just returned from France and Switzerland. Use SF in Switzerland, Euro sometimes taken but the exchange rate is always dreadful. I do not think Nationwide charge a fee, one good reason for using it, UK debit cards are fine in most places even some 24 hr fuel stations now.


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Take Swiss francs - roughly 2 to the pound - www.travelex.co.uk are about the best rates I have ever found.

Many places in Switzerland will accept the Euro as a method of payment, but as already stated, you lose an awful lot in the exchange.

Russell


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi Dave
With regard to using your Nationwide Credit card to get cash at the ATM.
I think that you will be charged the normal fee for a cash advance but still get a better exchange rate than at exchange bureau. 
If you use a Nationwide Debit Card you do not pay any transaction fee, it is just like taking money out in the UK, but you get a more favourable exchange rate than exchange bureau or bank.
If you have time get a debit card but you will need to open a current account.
If you use a Nationwide credit card to pay for goods in shops etc there is no transaction fee.


----------



## Rapide561

*Currency orders*

Hi

You can check the rate and pre order on line at www.travelex.co.uk

I have yet to find a better rate on the net.

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman

There is a 40sf fee for using their roads isn't there? Can that be paid on a debit card?


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno tutti, just to add my CHF 0.1's worth. If you are going to stay any lengthof time in Switzerland of course you haven't much choice other than to spend money, either€ or CHF. On the other hand, if you are just transiting on the way to you can get thru without spending anythiing-after all the Swiss have plenty anyway. Fill up in Luxembourg, don't exceed 100 Kph, and you'll get to Como no prob. You will only need to pay for the vignette at the border, for which € accepted.
saluti, eddied


----------



## eddied

Bouna sera Hampshireman.
I've never tried paying for the vignette with a debit or credit card. So much easier to just lean out the window, hand over €30, get the vignette, and away you go. Paying by card would involve pulling over, parking up, getting out and walking over to the border office etc etc. Too complex for my simple mind.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks mate, exactly what I wanted. This is so good in here.


----------



## Zozzer

You don't need to wait untill your at the border to buy a vignette. We bought a Swiss Vignette at filling station in Austria for 25 euro shortly before crossing the border into Lichtenstein.

As for cash, we found the best way was use the Nationwide Debitcard at bank ATM which gave a rate of CHF2.03 = £1 and 1.26 euro = £1 elsewhere in Europe. There are no charges levied by Visa.

With Nationwide Credit cards there is a 2.5% fee. In additon, beware using credit cards for cash withdrawal at filling station, motorway services as you may get stung with even higher transaction charges by the company operating the cash machines.

I've been told the golden rule to keep your money safe is...... Only use a debit card at Bank ATM's to withdraw cash. Only use a Credit Card to buy goods. Only ever buy fuel using cash.


----------

